# ice



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Oooh, I would like to know too!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Rock salt should be fine. You could also use chemicals, but personally, I wouldn't do that. You never know with horses...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Rock salt is fine but just keep in mind where you spread. Salt and other de-icing chemicals are hard on the soil and green growing things. Just keep that in mind when spreading it. I would keep it confined to graveled areas where nothing but weeds grow anyway.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure how large an area you're covering. But kitty litter works great. We have also used sand.
I use ice melt in areas around the doors, but in the larger areas such as paddocks and road ways we spread sand, and also use the kitty litter...the latter of course would work in a large area, but may not be cost effective. But works for smaller mid sized areas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AvasMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but mixing water and vinegar is supposed to melt ice very well too, you could give it a try, it isn't harmful and is cheap.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Coming from ND, I have never heard of water and vinager put together. Besides, the water will then freeze, and then you have more ice. As Maverick said, sand, rock salt, or kitty liter are all good. The more coarse the better, I have even resorted to using straw or shavings on the ice areas.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Table salt would get spendy in a hurry.

Most salts that are applied to any surface are 'safe' for animals and water shed areas. If in doubt, read the label prior to purchase.

Shavings are ok if you don't mind them blowing around or staying in place to hold the moisture.

Sand or salt would be the best.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have used ashes from the wood burning stove, not hot ashes of course. Doesn't really melt the ice but like sand it gives traction. Maybe mix with salt?


----------



## AvasMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Alright, that's what I thought, the person who told me must be wrong then. I haven't tried it either so anyways... Second suggestion is definitely salt and shavings, that stuff always works.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I have used ashes from the wood burning stove, not hot ashes of course. Doesn't really melt the ice but like sand it gives traction. Maybe mix with salt?


Ashes will help ice melt when the sun does comes out. Those dark bits absorb more heat.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Calcium Chloride or Magnesium chloride if there is grass under the ice. Regular salt will kill it.

I use wood ashes, old bedding, sand.


----------

